# 410 for my boy



## glock23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Just seeing if anyone has a 410 laying around that they would be willing to part with. I live on west side of 275 in Cincinnati not looking to go way oit of my way when you can buy them new for cheep thought. prefer a single shot with hammer. And lightweight or if any one has any recommendations on buying one my boy is 8 now and going to take him tree rat hunting this year. And wife also pragnet with daughter and would like something light weight so when she gets bigger too.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Got a NEF like new, has been shot. I live clear over in Monroe Cnty.


----------



## glock23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Drm50 said:


> Got a NEF like new, has been shot. I live clear over in Monroe Cnty.
> View attachment 191164


How longs the stock on it? How much you want for it? Father in law live out that way by ak steal so I guess I can go visit him after lol. If price ain't to bad. And thanks for the replie. Crap just realized monroe country... thought it was the one up 75. Lol but thanks for the replie thou. If I get out that way..


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

glock23 said:


> How longs the stock on it? How much you want for it? Father in law live out that way by ak steal so I guess I can go visit him after lol. If price ain't to bad. And thanks for the replie. Crap just realized monroe country... thought it was the one up 75. Lol but thanks for the replie thou. If I get out that way..


Armslist might be a place to look for guns in your area.


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

Springfield Armory M6 Scout Survival Rifle .22/.410, makes a great kids gun


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

A cheap .410 you can get is a mossberg 183. Its a bolt action, internal magazine that holds 2 rounds, and comes with a choke thread thats on the outside instead of inside, you can take the choke off and use slugs or leave it on and load with birdshot. Its not too heavy at all, It was the first shotgun I ever used. I have seen prices that are reasonable, mid hundred to high, you can buy it and then have money for ammo (.410 is expensive) and have the stock shortened if need be.


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 27, 2013)

I would check out a 28 gauge before you get a .410. 3/4 ounce of shot is a standard load for the 28 gauge and ammo will cost the same as a .410

Recoil won't be brutal but the effective killing range will be increased dramatically.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

When you get right down to it kid would be better of with a 20guage. I don't know how big he is but if he is big
enough to handle a 410 on his own, he can handle a 20g. Just buy the lite loads, won't kick any more than 3"
410. It also gets you away from expensive 410 ammo. 20g is carried by the big box stores, target loads can
be had for about $6 box. 28g is also expensive and not that common although it is better than a 410. Just
make sure stock fits the boy. You can cut stock on band saw, save cut off to replace when he grows. Install
a recoil pad if you feel he needs it. At $6 box he will be able to do a lot more shooting, and will be able to
do a lot better shooting than with a 410. Also don't make the mistake of buying a heavy repeater that he
can't hold up. Been there, Done that with kids in the family.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

IMO the safest first shotgun for a beginner is an external hammer single shot. If purchasing used, be sure the gun has a hammer with a interrupter bar. A single shot twenty gauge with light target loads does not have objectionable recoil as long as you instruct you child how to properly mount the gun and hold it to their shoulder. A wood stock can be easily modified to fit properly and install a quality recoil pad. Save the piece of cut off stock and use for the final extension after shimming the replacement recoil pad as the child grows. 
I started my son at age 10 and he used the 20 until he was 14.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I 2nd the 20 gauge recommendations. Being able to kill what he is shooting at will hold his interest in hunting.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Another vote for the 20ga. I have been down that road with my kids. A 20 will give a much bigger shot pattern, recoil is not much more and as mentioned shells are cheaper. If you still want to go the .410 check Rossi, should be able to get a new single shot for less than $200.00. Once again though, same price for a 20 and it is a much more versatile caliber.


----------



## Rabbeye (Oct 28, 2013)

Go with a 20 ga. A 410 is for expert shots, not beginners. I would recommend finding either a youth pump gun or even an autoloader to reduce recoil and have a gun that will be much more versital as they grow. Remember you can load just 1 shell until they are ready for more. I bought my daughter a single shot 20 ga and even with the lightest loads recoil was fairly strong. After 6 shots, bought her a youth pump. Just my opinion.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

20gaX5


----------

